# Pier equipment for 2 days fishing



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to be in Navarre next summer and would like to try the pier for a day or two. I've got some salt water stuff, but I'm not sure what will work. If I've got something that is serviceable I would rather not buy anything new as most of my spare change goes for shark stuff. 

I've got 4 salt water reels that I use. The first is a Penn Sargus 3K on a 7' Ugly stick with 10# yellow braid, then a Salt Striker 4K with on a 9' Ugly stick 30# Orange braid, the third is a Diawa Df100A on a 10' BPS surf rod with green 80# braid. The last is my shark rod which is a 6/0W on a 6' 50-80# shark rod. 

The house we are in is about 2 miles west of the pier and I do surf fish a lot and plan on kayak fishing, so I'm really not planning on spending a lot of time on the pier unless I get up there and really get hooked. 

I would rather not have to buy anything. Will any of that stuff work. If it makes any difference, I will be there the third week in June.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody..........................Anybody.....................................Bueler?


----------



## YellowfinJohn (Nov 30, 2014)

Sure, bring all four combos. Just watch what the successful folks are doing and copy them. You may have to buy a few rigs, jigs, or lures, but that's part of the fun about fishing new waters.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of fish caught off Navarre pier during the summer. I will fish just about every day. I bet you will end up doing more pier fishing than surf or kayak fishing when you check the pier out. Tarpon, kings, mahi, cobia, etc.. all can be caught during the summer months.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got some jigs, Gotchas of various sizes and colors, Kastmasters, spoons and different rigs. I've been surf fishing for about 7-8 years, but only a week at a time. Did some pier fishing at Fort Morgan, but I don't really count that much of a pier.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

reelthrill said:


> A lot of fish caught off Navarre pier during the summer. I will fish just about every day. I bet you will end up doing more pier fishing than surf or kayak fishing when you check the pier out. Tarpon, kings, mahi, cobia, etc.. all can be caught during the summer months.


So why wouldn't I just go out even with the pier on my Kayak? Is there a hole out there or does the structure bring more fish to the pier? I know you can't get with in 100 yards or something from the pier.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The kayakers do very well out there, and I know most of them and they are very experienced. The pier is just an easier place to learn and be successful. We usually catch our own bait and there is not too much competition during the week days. Watch what the locals do, ask questions, and you will quickly pick up on the basics. I think you will be pleasantly surprised with how many fish can be caught off our piers. I would not worry about too much surf fishing in the summer. The pompano run is in the spring and fall and the whiting run is better in the fall and winter. You are more likely to catch saltwater catfish while surf fishing in the summer and that is definitely an unwanted catch.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, I've caught my fair share of hardheads. I do enjoy the water in the surf. Our house is right across the house from the beach and has an outside shower and there's something to be said about walking out your front door with two poles in your hand a package of fishbites and fishing all day and never running out of bait. It's hard to beat just having to walk across the street to take a break. Its a shorter walk from the house to the beach than it is to the end of the pier.

Last year in yak and on the beach I caught specks, Spanish, sharks, rays, hard tail, croaker, whiting, and yes a "few" hardheads. I would like to catch kings, and dolphin would be great. We are going to do a charter with angry birds out of Destin too.

I may do the pier the first day or two just to see what it's like. I know what surf fishing is like.


----------

